# What are typical new trailer dealer discounts/



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

If you can buy straight from the manufacturer do it  I just got a brand new all aluminum 2h slant load with tack room for $6,995! It's an Eclipse and they're out of Somerset, OH so we just went down and picked it up. Saved us $300 in shipping fees to a dealer, and the dealer marks them up to about $7,900.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as discounts for NEW trailers, I wouldn't expect much...the guy we talked to was going to offer us $500 off, max -- they don't make enough off the brand new trailers to justify too much.

Try to find one that's maybe a 2009 or 2010 that's only been lightly used, then you can maybe deal in a $1k discount or so.


----------

